# Hinterrad versetzen



## Ronja (27. September 2009)

Hallo, Fahrtechnik-Gurus, eine Anleitung zum Thema "Hinterrad versetzen in Spitzkehren" wäre sehr schön und vor allem auch, wie man sich da beim Üben rantasten kann.

Danke! Ronja


----------



## ibinsnur (27. September 2009)

1. am flachen am parkplatz trainieren.
2. voraussetzung dafür sollte sein, daß man am stand balancieren kann.
3. zentral übern rad stehen.
4. vorderbremse kräftig ziehen, dabei das gewicht nach vorne verlagern
(sozusagen einen nose wheelie am stand machen)
5. es gibt immer eine schokoseite - sprich auf eine seite gehts dann fast automatisch - die andere is umso schwerer.
6. lenker z.b. nach links einschlagen, das hintere rad wird sich fast automatisch ausrichten und dabei hinten nach rechts ausschwingen.
7. langsam an schrägen üben - überschlagsgefühl, ausserdem muss man im alpinen gelände meist einen zusätzlichen niveauunterschied überwinden um das hinterrad aus dem wanderweg über z.b. einen wiesenabsatz zu schwingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiaryOfDreams (27. September 2009)

Die Grundübung dürfte ja erstmal sein das man aus langsamer Fahrt bremst und versucht das Hinterrad einfach gerade hoch zu ziehen...wenn das auf 'ne brauchbare Höhe klappt kannst Du anfangen zu versuchen das Rad dabei zu versetzen. Es geht übrigens einfacher in die Richtung, wo der Fuß vorne ist, also rechter Fuß hinten, dann ist es leichter das Rad nach links zu versetzen - was nicht heißt das die andere Richtung nicht geht, ist nur etwas schwieriger...ich bekomme beide Richtungen prinzipiell hin, muss aber noch viel üben damit der Radius wesentlich größer wird. 

Stimmt, Lenker zu der Seite einschlagen wohin man nach der Drehung will - habe ich vergessen.


----------



## Clemente (27. September 2009)

Hi,

als erstes denk ich, muß man unterscheiden Spitzkehre bergauf oder bergab. Bergab ist für den Anfang sicher die einfachere Variante.

Üben würd  ich das so:

Beim Geradeausfahren:

Vorne Anbremsen, damit sich mal das Heck vom Boden hebt.

Das ganze immer bißchen steigern.

Wenn man das sicher und ohne "Angst" dabei drin hat,

versuch, wenn das Hinterrad sich in der Luft befindet, das Heck zu schwenken. Das kannst du errreichen indem du entweder das Gewicht verlagerst, oder den hinteren Pedalfuß zum Rahmen hin "drückst" -
somit verschiebst du das Heck zur Seite. Das ganze würd ich solange immer wieder üben, bis du ne 90 Grad Drehung drauf hast.

Dann kommst du bergab um jede Spitzkehre.

Bergauf ist das ganze bissl schwieriger,(es fehlt die vorwärtsbewegung, um das Hinterrad zu "lupfen"), man bekommt aber mit der Zeit so viel Gefühl fürs Rad, daß das irgendwann von selbst geht.
Hier bietet sich auch an.  immer wieder den Bunny-Hopp zu üben.

Ganz wichtig beim Spitzkehren Fahren ist auch, wie man ne Kurve anfährt.

Dabei immer darauf achten, daß man die Spitzkehre so weit wie möglich außen anfährt, um dann nach innen rein zu ziehen.

Hoff ich hab das einigermaßen verständlich rübergebracht....


----------



## Clemente (27. September 2009)

Witzig,

da schreibt und schreibt man, um dann beim Einstellen festzustellen, daß
2 Kollegen gleichzeit das selbe schreiben 

Viel Spaß beim Üben,Üben,Üben...


----------



## Marc B (27. September 2009)

Wenn man das Hinterrad schon versetzen kann, hier die praktische Umsetzung in einer Spitzkehre:

http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=449

Und hier schön demonstriert am Gardasee
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/4524373"]pure vanilla on Vimeo[/ame]

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (27. September 2009)

Wie man sich an die Technik herantastet, wurde ja schon beschrieben.
Wichtig dabei ist, dass der eigentliche Impuls fürs Herumschwenken des Hinterrades aus der *Hüfte* kommt.
Das Einlenken des Vorderrades in die Kurve stellt sozusagen nur die Auftacktbewegung dar, mit der man den Körper "vorspannt" und die Fahrtrichtung vorgibt.
Sobald das Hinterrad abgehoben hat, dreht sich das gesamte Rad samt Fahrer quasi um den Steuerrohrbereich. Würde man dabei weiterhin den Lenker in die Kurvenrichtung eingeschlagen lassen, würde man nur einen Endo schaffen.
Daher ist es wichtig, dass man die Rotation durch Gegenlenken *kontern* muß.


Handlampe schrieb:


>


Hier versuche ich, eine Serpentine nach links zu befahren.
Man erkennt gut, dass mein Lenker nach rechts eingeschlagen ist.
Das Durchfahren der Serpentine gelingt dann, indem man Druck auf das *kurveninnere* Lenkerende gibt und die Vorderradbremse dosiert öffnet.


----------



## 525Rainer (28. September 2009)

die meisten versetzen das hinterrad wo es teilweise noch gar nicht notwenig wär. bevor man hinterräder versetzt sollte man vielleicht balancieren mit ausgleichshüpfern (vorder, hinterrad und beide gleichzeitig) lernen. das bringt sehr viel im gelände.

fürs hinterradversetzen ist die beste übung ist meiner meinung nach ein 180er roll out in der ebene. wenn man sich zum ziel macht den sauber auszuführen dann lernt man lange genug auf dem vorderrad zu stehn und vor allem lernt man durch die 180 grad das einlenken womit das hinterrad quasi wie von selbst ums eck schwingt.
andere übungen die was bringen wie zum beispiel langsame und kontrollierte endos bergab machen einfach zuwenig spass als dass man genügend motivation hätte um es regelmässig zu üben.


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (28. September 2009)

Im Prinzip ja aber auch nein.
Endos, 180er (von mir aus auch aus dem Stand), rock-walk etc. beherrsche ich im Schlaf.
Und doch ist ne Serpentine ne ganz eigene Welt.

Es kommt ja auf ein kontrolliertes übers Vorderrad durch die Kurve fahren an.
Und das kann man mit nem 180er nicht üben (der is halt die Grundlage).
Man könnte auf nem breiten Weg bergab versuchen, mit nem gebremsten Endo ne leichte Kurve zu fahren, oder so?
Naja, wie bei allem heir, einfach üben, üben, üben


----------



## flyingscot (28. September 2009)

Felix_the_Cat schrieb:


> Es kommt ja auf ein kontrolliertes übers Vorderrad durch die Kurve fahren an.



Wobei dass die Kür und nicht die Pflicht beim Spitzkehrenfahren ist.

Den 180er in der Ebene hatte ich schon länger ganz gut drauf, aber erst ein Besuch am Monte Stino hatte genug Übungskehren, damit das Umsetzen bei mir jetzt ganz gut funktioniert. Das Umsetzen in starkem Gefälle dosiert auszuführen ist schon etwas anders als auf nem Parkplatz.


----------



## Ronja (28. September 2009)

was bitte ist ein Endo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (28. September 2009)

Endo: Vorderrad blockieren und das Hinterrad anheben, meist aus geringer Fahrt vollzogen. Dann kann man für meist kurze Zeit auf den Vorderrad stehen, ähnlich dem Stoppie.


----------



## 525Rainer (28. September 2009)

Felix_the_Cat schrieb:


> Es kommt ja auf ein kontrolliertes übers Vorderrad durch die Kurve fahren an.



eine spitzkehre wo hinterrad versetzen wirklich notwendig ist, kann man meiner meinung nicht kontrolliert übers vorderrad befahren.


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (29. September 2009)

Na, die Spitzkehren die Du jz wohl meinst, bei denen wird einfach geschlampert 

Da geht das Ganze recht flott, HR hoch, rum, klatsch.
Trotzdem muß man ein kurzes Stück nur auf dem VR rollen.
Und das Stück befindet sich bei Spitzkehren dann teilweise auch noch genau in der Falllinie.

Dass man nicht ständig das HR lupfen muß, da geb ich Dir vollkommen recht.
Irgendwie wird die Technik ja auch gerade hier im Forum sehr gehypt.
Wenn man so in den Singletrail-Thread guckt, da wird ja schon teilweise geradeaus versetzt (und damit mein ich jz nich die unzähligen Nose-wheelie-pics ).

Und je nach Gegend kann es auch sein, dass man garnicht mit Spitzkehren in Berührung kommt.
So war es bei mir auch und ich dacht mir immer, wozu der Driss?
Bis dann mal bei einer Tour auswärts das Aha-Erlebnis kam, dass das doch zu gebrauchen ist.
Seitdem üb ich das halt immerwieder mal, auch um meine Nicht-Schokoladenseite zu trainieren.

Hab ich eigtl. schon erwähnt, dass man das Ganze von Anfang an immer schön in beide Richtungen üben sollte 

Naja, soviel zu meinen Erfahrungen mit dieser Technik.
Ciao...


----------



## Marc B (29. September 2009)

Felix_the_Cat schrieb:


> Und je nach Gegend kann es auch sein, dass man garnicht mit Spitzkehren in Berührung kommt.
> So war es bei mir auch und ich dacht mir immer, wozu der Driss?
> Bis dann mal bei einer Tour auswärts das Aha-Erlebnis kam, dass das doch zu gebrauchen ist.
> Seitdem üb ich das halt immerwieder mal, auch um meine Nicht-Schokoladenseite zu trainieren.
> ...



...ging mir genauso Aber Übung macht den Meister, dann muss man halt dorthin fahren, wo es die Dinger gibt. Denn die Gegend in der man lebt, prägt schon auch den Fahrstil.


----------



## flyingscot (29. September 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> ...ging mir genauso Aber Übung macht den Meister, dann muss man halt dorthin fahren, wo es die Dinger gibt. Denn die Gegend in der man lebt, prägt schon auch den Fahrstil.



So siehts aus, meine Liste der Spitzkehren-Trails in meinem angestammten Gebiet, dem Harz, ist leider sehr kurz. Aber es langt, um in Übung zu bleiben.


----------



## f.topp (29. September 2009)

is gar nicht schlecht zum trainieren auch in kehren zu versetzten die normal zu durchfahren wären. So kommt man eher auf die nötige stückzahl und gewinnt sicherheit. Die parkplatzübungen sind aber auch sehr wichtig denn das gleichgewicht aufm bike is der schlüssel zum versetzen in steilem und schwierigem gelände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry_I (29. September 2009)

beschreib doch mal bitte 

_*ein 180er roll out in der ebene*_

und wie bzw. mit welchen Übungen man sich daran annähern kann


----------



## Schreiner (29. September 2009)

Um zuhause bzw im winter zu üben machen wir das so:













Die Stufe und höhe ist durch paletten in 15cm schritten einstellbar, der winkel der kehre und die befahrbare spur durch  Brettbreite und verstellen des Brettes ;-)
Macht immer laune und wenn man ein Dach hat auch bei regen und im winter.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. September 2009)

Das sieht ja noch schwieriger aus als auf einem Trail!


----------



## GerhardO (29. September 2009)

Seeehr nett, Schreiner! Und ja - vielleicht ist es auch schwieriger - aber dann wirds draussen aufm Trail umso leichter! 

Ich muss mal in den Keller schauen... da liegen noch bestimmt ein paar Paletten rum!

G.


----------



## Schreiner (29. September 2009)

Ist nicht wirklich einfacher, vor allem wenn man nur noch ein 120mm breites brettel als kehre nimmt ;-)

das schwerste ist der absatz, die "scharfe" kante lässt den vorderreifen auch mal wegschmieren und man landet auf der schnauze.
Wie neulich ein Kumpel aus Österreich meinte_ " locker anfahren und ganz einfach beherzt am Lenker ziehen"_
Das viele üben hat aber immerhin so viel gebracht das wir am WE endlich eine seid vielen versuchen als "unfahrbar" angesehene Kehre auf S4 niveau als "geht doch ganz einfach" abhaken konnten.

und es gibt noch viel mehr was man in ein paar min aus Holz basteln kann.

Gleichgewicht ist immer gut


----------



## Anselm_X (29. September 2009)

@Schreiner:
Danke für die Inspiration - die langweiligen Wintertage sind gerettet 

Grüße,
Anselm


----------



## Anselm_X (29. September 2009)

@525Rainer: Hab ichs eigentlich schon mal gesagt? Falls nicht:
Extrem coole Videos (in Deiner Signatur).
Schick dass "Ronja vs. Nicolai" mal dem Kalle, der freut sich sicher!

@all: Sorry für off topic!

LG, Anselm


----------



## 525Rainer (29. September 2009)

Harry_I schrieb:


> beschreib doch mal bitte
> 
> _*ein 180er roll out in der ebene*_
> 
> und wie bzw. mit welchen Übungen man sich daran annähern kann


180 roll out war ein trick den hans rey in seinem no way rey buch (referenz, absolute empfehlung) beschrieben hat. man versetzt das hinterrad um 180 grad, drückt sich an der gabel etwas ab und nutzt den schwung um in einem bogen rückwärts auszurollen.

der haupteffekt bei dem trick ist dass man ihn nicht mit viel geschwindigkeit machen kann. man lernt also das hinterrad kontrolliert abzuheben und präzise abzusetzen weil sonst der darauffolgende roll out nicht funktioniert. wenig geschwindigkeit heisst dass man den trick mehr mit dem körper als mit der bremse macht.

in meinem steinbruch video kommt bei 0.50 eine szene wo ich das hinterrad versetze ohne dass es bergab geht und ohne dass ich fahrend einlenken kann um schwung zu holen. da muss alles vom druck auf den lenker und gewichtsverlagerung kommen.

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/6252551"]steinbruch 1.0 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## schotti65 (29. September 2009)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Um zuhause bzw im winter zu üben machen wir das so:...



Sehr coole Idee!
Schön zu sehen, dass es auch andere Leute gibt, die sich Laborbedingungen basteln. Meine Favoriten sind Spielplätze.

@ronja:
Einfach immer wieder bei allen möglichen Gelegenheiten üben. Ich versuch seit gut 1 Jahr verschiedene Sachen wie z.B. Wheelie, Stehen, Umsetzen. Kann weder 180er geschweige denn mit Roll out, noch Wheelie noch Stehen (naja ab und zu ein bischen) komm aber spitzkehrige Trails mittlerweile so halbwegs runter.
Ich finde, HiRad versetzen ist so ziemlich die einzige Technik, wo man durch Üben kontinuierlich immer etwas besser wird, bei anderen Sachen ist mehr so der alles oder nix Effekt.
Man kann eigentlich jedwede Kante jedweder Höhe nutzen, um das zu probieren.




			
				525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> eine spitzkehre wo hinterrad versetzen wirklich notwendig ist, kann man meiner meinung nicht kontrolliert übers vorderrad befahren



Dem stimme ich zu.


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. September 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> man versetzt das hinterrad um 180 grad, drückt sich an der gabel etwas ab und nutzt den schwung um in einem bogen rückwärts auszurollen.


Lustig, genau das hab ich heut durch Zufall zu üben begonnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (30. September 2009)

Ich finde das HR Versetzen ist im Hang leichter zu lernen als in der Ebene, weil das HR leichter hoch kommt. Vorrausetzung ist nur, dass man keine Angst vor einem Überschlag hat. Ich lerne Bewegungen auch leichter beim Fahren auf dem Trail bei einer zu bewältigenden Passage als bei Trockenübungen auf dem Parkplatz.

Bei Spitzkehren bei denen der hintere Fuß außen ist habe ich oft das Problem, dass mein Schwerpunkt zu weit zur Kurvenaußenseite liegt und ich dann beim HR absetzen den Fuß absetzen muss um das Übergewicht abzufangen. Hier muss ich mich darauf konzentrieren, mich beim Anheben des HR etwas nach innen zu lehnen.


----------



## Freeerider81 (30. September 2009)

Ich weis ja nicht, ob ihr es schon versucht hab, aber es gibt Leute, die vor der Kehre immer den kurveninnern Fuss nach hinten drehen, damit sie besser umsetzten können. Bei mir geht das nicht! Ich komme aber auch so um die Kehre, ohne verändern der Fussstellung!
Ich persönlich finde es nervig, immer den Fuss zu versetzten, da ich auch mit dem "falschen" Fuss hinten kein gute Kontrolle habe.
Aber vielleicht bringt es dem ein oder anderen hier ja was!

Hier noch ein kleiner Auszug, was man sonst noch alles zum Fahrtechniktraining mit Holz basteln kann. 
Bei mir vor der Halle:






Sidehop von der Pallette





Der Schreiner beim Sptizkehren üben in ebenem Gelände





Endo auf 100mm breitem Balken

Ich wünsch allen viel Spaß beim Üben und Bauen!!!!


----------



## flyingscot (30. September 2009)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> Ich weis ja nicht, ob ihr es schon versucht hab, aber es gibt Leute, die vor der Kehre immer den kurveninnern Fuss nach hinten drehen, damit sie besser umsetzten können. Bei mir geht das nicht! Ich komme aber auch so um die Kehre, ohne verändern der Fussstellung!



Das mache ich meistens so, der hintere Fuß ist für mich der "Führungsfuß", da quasi der Hebel am größten ist. Auf dem Trail geht das nahezu automatisch und ich kann dann genauer umsetzen, als mit der anderen Fußstellung.


----------



## Schreiner (30. September 2009)

Ich lasse meine Füße immer gleich, hab das mal versucht mit wechseln vor den Kehren, happy abflug da komme ich mir vor wie das erste mal aufm radel.


----------



## Harry_I (30. September 2009)

Ich habe auf Grund meiner Größe (196cm) auch das passende Gewicht (99kg).
Durch die Hebelverhältnisse sind die Kräfte welche auf das Rad einwirken nicht unerheblich. Besonders der Lenker scheint mir bei obigen Sachen einiges aushalten zu müssen. Hat schon mal jemand Probleme damit gehabt? (z.B. Lenkerbruch)

Nach 2*Rahmenbruch macht man sich halt so seine Gedanken.

In einer Gebrauchsanleitung (ich glaube es war eine von Cube) stand man soll seinen Alu-Lenker alle 2 Jahre auswechseln. Ich nehme mal an, die wollen sich damit nur von Haftungsansprüchen befreien.


----------



## GerhardO (30. September 2009)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Ich lasse meine Füße immer gleich, hab das mal versucht mit wechseln vor den Kehren, happy abflug da komme ich mir vor wie das erste mal aufm radel.




Schön, dass andere das mit den Füssen auch so sehen. Ich lass auch immer den gleichen (rechten) vorne. In sehr engen rechts/links-Sektionen wäre ein Wechseln eher nervig oder gar nicht möglich. 

G.


----------



## Schreiner (30. September 2009)

Ich bin zu alt für neues 

Nee im ernst ich habs probiert, ich kann nur fahren wenn mein rechter hinten ist alles andere geht schief


----------



## Freeerider81 (30. September 2009)

Also ich fahre meine Lenker eigentlich nie länger als 2-3 Jahre. Danach kommt meist was Neues, aber eher weniger aus Sicherheitsgründen, sondern weil ich mal wieder was Neues will. 
Ich hatte auch schon Lenker, die ich sicherheitshalber getauscht habe. Das war aber meist nach nem üblen Abflug, oder durch fremdeinwirkung (Steinkerben im Lenker).
Ich muss aber fairerweise dazusagen, dass ich etwas unter 70kg wiege und daher auch nicht am oberen Ende der Belastung bin!
Es ist aber auch eigentlich kein Hexenwerk sich alle paar Jahre mal nen neuen Lenker zu gönnen.


----------



## Marc B (30. September 2009)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Ich habe auf Grund meiner Größe (196cm) auch das passende Gewicht (99kg).
> Durch die Hebelverhältnisse sind die Kräfte welche auf das Rad einwirken nicht unerheblich. Besonders der Lenker scheint mir bei obigen Sachen einiges aushalten zu müssen. Hat schon mal jemand Probleme damit gehabt? (z.B. Lenkerbruch)
> 
> Nach 2*Rahmenbruch macht man sich halt so seine Gedanken.
> ...



Ich habe zwei Lenkerbrüche miterlebt und mir direkt einen aus Stahl geholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,


es wurde ja schon angesprochen, aber das Hinterradversetzen ist irgendwie doch das letzte Mittel um eine Kurve zu fahren. Es nimmt doch recht viel flow raus und schneller wird man damit auch nicht. 
Ich habe es bei mir letztens selbst festgestellt, dass ich eigentlich kein eine enge Kurve sauber fahre und fast immer genug Platz wäre, um die Kurve sauber auszufahren. Ich möchte hier eine Lanze für den sauberen Drift brechen, der meiner Meinung nach zu Unrecht einen schlechten ruf hat. Denn ein sauber ausgeführter Drift verursacht für den Boden eigentlich kleinere Lastspitzen als das Hinterradversetzen.
Wer jetzt sagt, in Spitzkehren kann man keinen Drift machen: Das Ziel ist ja das gleiche, es wird aktiv über das Vorderrad gefahren und das Heck wandert mehr oder weniger vom Boden abgehoben dem Vorderrad nach. 
Für richtig krasse Spitzkehren finde ich auch den wheelie bzw. wheelie-drop ganz brauchbar. Man muss den zwar um's Ecke fahren können, hat aber auch den Vorteil, dass man Stufen u.dgl. recht locker nehmen kann. 


Gruß,

Thomas



PS Alex, cooler Schlüter.


----------



## flyingscot (5. Oktober 2009)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich Driften für schlechten Stil halte, kann ich mir gerade keine Spitzkehre vorstellen, bei der man nicht mehr normal durchfahren kann, aber mit einem Drift geschweige denn einem Wheelie/Wheelie-Drop rumkommt 

Klar das Hinterrad umsetzen nimmt viel Flow raus, aber es wird ja auch nur benutzt um ensprechende flowlose Stellen zu fahren. Einige von denen lassen sich auch ganz langsam normal fahren, aber flowig ist was anderes.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Oktober 2009)

wie sieht denn ein sauberer drift aus, der den boden mehr schont als hinterradversetzen? meiner meinung nach gehören drifts in den bikepark oder auf freeride/downhillstrecken die gepflegt und regelmäßig neu geshaped werden. auf wanderwegen haben drifts meiner meinung nach nichts zu suchen. wobei man um richtig enge spitzkehren mit drifts nicht rumkommt, auch wenn man dabei vielleicht wie beim versetzen aktiv auf dem vorderrad fährt. spitzkehren, die man wirklich versetzen muss bieten überhaupt keinen platz zum driften. z.b. gibt es spitzkehren wo man das hinterrad rumschwenkt und währen es noch in der luft ist die vordere bremse lösen muss, damit es auf dem trail und nich auf dem hang aufkommt. wie soll man da durchdriften?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (5. Oktober 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich Driften für schlechten Stil halte, kann ich mir gerade keine Spitzkehre vorstellen, bei der man nicht mehr normal durchfahren kann, aber mit einem Drift geschweige denn einem Wheelie/Wheelie-Drop rumkommt




Ich hab ja geschrieben, dass der Drift einen Ruf hat, den er nicht verdient. Ich spreche ja auch nicht von einem Drift, wo einer die Hinterradbremse bis ins unendliche würgt, sondern über einen, der auch oder vor allem durch Gewichtsverlagerung eingeleitet wird.  Geht natürlich nur, wenn man recht flott unterwegs ist. Aber im Gegensatz zum Hinterradversetzen muss man ja auch nicht so stark abbremsen. Hängt eben immer von der jeweiligen Kehre ab. So wie auch der wheelie bzw. wheelie-drop wohl auch nur dort gefahren wird, wo vor, in oder hinter der Kehre eine Stufe lauert. Oder die Spitzkehre einfach sehr starkes Gefälle aufweist. Gerade dort sind beim Hinterradversetzen Grenzen gesetzt. 


Ich nehme jetzt einfach mal dieses Photo aus Beispiel: 







Diese Kehre wurde scheinbar innen (zum Schluss in der Mitte) angefahren. Ohne das Hinterrad zu versetzen, hätte es wahrscheinlich eine Kollision mit dem Felsbrocken im Kurvenscheitel gegeben. Alternative? Entweder die Kurve ganz außen anfahren und ging's auch ohne Hinterradversetzen. Nehmen wir aber an, dass das nicht geht, die Kehre also ganz innen angefahren werden muss, das Vorderrad also ganz knapp am Felsbrocken vorbei muss, dann ist ein leichter Drift, eingeleitet durch Gewichtsverlagerung und leichtes ziehen der Hinterradbremse doch auch eine Lösung, die vor allem dem Vorderrad die zusätzliche Belastung durch das Bremsen erspart. Ist dann relevant, wenn es in der Kurve nicht so griffig ist, wie auf dem Photo.


Gruß,

Thomas


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Oktober 2009)

genau dadurch werden solche kehren meiner meinung nach aber zu schnell kaputt gefahren und heute enge kurven haben dann nach nem jahr hoher frequentierung überhaupt keinen anspruch mehr. sollte man beim biken in der natur und auf wanderwegen nicht darauf achten, möglichst wenig spuren zu hinterlassen? hinterradversetzen hat da kaum einfluss auf die beschaffenheit eines weges im gegensatz zu nem drift, egal wie "sauber". sobald eine rutschende bewegung im spiel ist, wird der boden doch nur unnötig belastet. mag sein, dass durch nen drift der flow erhalten bleibt. aber das ist auch beim versetzen möglich, erfordert nur etwas mehr übung. jedenfalls kann man kehren auch flüssig mit nem nosewheelie durchfahren. muss man halt üben üben üben.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (5. Oktober 2009)

Natur? Es ist doch eine Kulturlandschaft, die von Menschen Hand geschaffen wurde. Ob da eine Spitzkehre ein weniger starker Eingriff ist also eine richtige Kurve - ich will das nicht entscheiden müssen. 

Hab noch ein Photo zum Thema Hinterradversetzen gefunden (exemplarisch). 






Sowas sieht man recht oft. Die Kehre wurde innen abgekürzt, weil man sonst nicht ausreichend Platz hat, um das Hinterrad versetzen zu können, weil an der Hangoberseite die Böschung zu steil/nahe ist oder wie in diesem Fall, Felsen und Steine ein Schwenken des Hecks verhindern würden. Daher versucht man mehr Platz zu schaffen und kürzt mit dem Vorderrad vor dem Kurvenscheitel ab. 


Gruß,

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (5. Oktober 2009)

Spitzkehren, HR versetzen in flowig: ()

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/4524373"]pure vanilla on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Oktober 2009)

@tyrolens

das auf deinem bild finde ich genauso falsch und damit kann ich mich genauso wenig identifizieren. die meisten wanderwege existieren wohl schon ein weilchen länger als der mountainbiker. und ich finde es nicht korrekt wenn die wege durch's mountainbiken verändert werden, wie weitgedriftete kurven und genauso wie abgekürzte kurven. ein weg sollte so gefahren werden wie er nun mal ist. wenn dies nicht möglich ist, muss man eben absteigen. das ist meine meinung, die muss natürlich nicht jeder mit mir teilen, aber im grunde entspricht es doch dem ungeschrieben verhaltenskodex von rücksichtsvollen mountainbikern, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## flyingscot (5. Oktober 2009)

Und wenn man nicht genug Platz für das einmalige Versetzen hat, dann macht mal halt mehrere kleine Umsetzer. Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, was für fiese Wege so "befahrbar" werden.


----------



## steehl (5. Oktober 2009)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Ich bin zu alt für neues
> 
> Nee im ernst ich habs probiert, ich kann nur fahren wenn mein rechter hinten ist alles andere geht schief



Jetzt verstehe ich, warum Du bergauf manchmal nicht so schnell bist.... 
ich wechsel beim Fahren etwa 70 mal pro Minute die Fussstellung. ;-)


----------



## berkel (5. Oktober 2009)

Driften als Alternative zum Versetzen bei Spitzkehren? Also die Spitzkehren die ich kenne bei denen man Versetzen muss (!) kann man nich driften, weil man aufgrund des Geländes in Schrittgeschwindigkeit fährt und daher kein Schwung (und kein Platz) für einen Drift da ist. 
Driften "beschädigt" auf jeden Fall den Boden gegenüber HR Versetzen. Ob das die Natur schädigt ist doch gar nicht die Frage (der ist das sowieso egal). Solche Wegbeschädigungen (auf Wanderwegen) bringen aber uns Biker unnötig in Kritik.

Ich würde auch behaupten, dass man Spitzkehren, die man gerade noch fahren könnte, mit HR Versetzen bei rollendem VR schneller umfahren kann.

Beim 2. Bild von @Tyrolens mag ich mich täuschen, aber so wie ich das sehe kann mein beide Spitzkehren normal durchfahren, bei der 2. geht auf jeden Fall normales HR Versetzen.
Ist für das HR kein Platz zum Versetzen kann man auch das VR versetzen und/oder mehrere Umsetzer mit dem HR (mit dem VR jeweils ein Stück weiter rollen).
Zwei Beispiele in diesem Video von 5:43 - 6:00 (wie soll man da driften?): [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cr0JTxTBSo&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - Liteville 901 - Testsessions Vertriders.com[/ame]


----------



## Deleted 8566 (5. Oktober 2009)

berkel schrieb:


> Zwei Beispiele in diesem Video bei 4:15 und 5:43 (wie soll man da driften?):




Gerade bei 4:15 sieht man doch recht schön, wo das Problem liegt. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass diese Kurve in einem Zug durchgefahren werden könnte, würde man einen Weg finden, das Hinterrad an der kurveninnenseitig liegenden Wurzel ohne großartiges Versetzen (Gehoppel) vorbei zu bekommen. 

EDIT: 5:43 und folgende: Das ist ja wieder spezielles Vertriding und somit wieder ein andere Kapitel. 

Zur Bodenbelastung/Flurschäden. Je nach Untergrund und Bodenfeuchte kann das Versetzen schon recht schadhaft sein. Die punktuelle Belastung des Bodens ist ja logischerweise vor allem dann groß, wenn die Radlasten besonders hoch sind. Wird das Hinterrad durch ziehen der Vorderradbremse gezogen, hat man an der Vorderachse eine sehr hohe Achslast. Man sieht es schon des öfteren, dass bei weichen, plastischem Boden entsprechende Mulden rausgefahren sind.


----------



## berkel (5. Oktober 2009)

Ja, die Stellen in dem Video sind Extrembeispiele. Ich habe die Zeitangabe noch mal geändert, bei 4:15 könnte man ja auch einfach geradeaus fahren .

Ich versetze auch zum Teil in Spitzkehren, die man noch fahren könnte. Zum einen um das Versetzen zu üben, aber auch weil ich versuche auf dem VR zu rollen und ich so schneller um die Ecke komme.
Auf Wanderwegen fahre ich so kontrolliert wie möglich und versuche blockierende Ränder zu vermeiden um nicht unnötig aufzufallen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich versetze mein Hinterrad schon auch. Geht ja ab und zu gar nicht anders und im Rahmen eines Endos ist es auch ganz lustig. 

Man könnte auch mal einen scandinavian flick antesten. Der ist bekanntlich auch sehr gut dazu geeignet, das Hinterrad zu entlasten und um die Kurve zu drücken. Allerdings auch nur etwas für schnelleres Geläuf.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Oktober 2009)

berkel schrieb:


> Auf Wanderwegen fahre ich so kontrolliert wie möglich und versuche blockierende Ränder zu vermeiden um nicht unnötig aufzufallen.



genau darum ging's mir. und ein scandinavian flick ist bestimmt super für wanderwege. so was gehört in den bikepark. ist zumindest meine meinung.


----------



## 525Rainer (5. Oktober 2009)

mit einem sauberen drift verwischt man die spuren vom vorderrad und lockert den verdichteten boden auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (5. Oktober 2009)

Trailpflege ist bei uns ja leider noch in Fremdwort.


----------



## Heiko_München (15. Oktober 2009)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Zur Bodenbelastung/Flurschäden. Je nach Untergrund und Bodenfeuchte kann das Versetzen schon recht schadhaft sein. Die punktuelle Belastung des Bodens ist ja logischerweise vor allem dann groß, wenn die Radlasten besonders hoch sind. Wird das Hinterrad durch ziehen der Vorderradbremse gezogen, hat man an der Vorderachse eine _sehr hohe Achslast_. Man sieht es schon des öfteren, dass bei weichen, plastischem Boden entsprechende Mulden rausgefahren sind.



Sorry, aber Deine Argumentation - von der ich nicht weiß woher Du die Sachen hast - ist sowas von falsch, unsinnig und witzlos... 

...wenn der Boden denn so weich ist, dass er sich beim Überrollen eines etwas höher belasteten Vorderades plastisch verformt, d.h. der _Lehmbatz_ quillt mehr oder weniger links und rechts vom Reifen  seitlich empor, dann reißt Du mit  einem blockierten Hinterrad bei einem Drift ein größeres Loch in den Boden (egal ob noch leicht bewachsen oder nicht)...

...bedenke Deine Überlegungen also bitte nochmal unter mechanischen und vor allem geologisch-geotechnischen Gesichtspunkten!

...

Ansonsten gibts hier gute Tipps zum Fahrtechniktraining.... 


Grüße
H.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. Oktober 2009)

Heiko_München schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Deine Argumentation - von der ich nicht weiß woher Du die Sachen hast - ist sowas von falsch, unsinnig und witzlos...
> 
> ...wenn der Boden denn so weich ist, dass er sich beim Überrollen eines etwas höher belasteten Vorderades plastisch verformt, d.h. der _Lehmbatz_ quillt mehr oder weniger links und rechts vom Reifen  seitlich empor, dann reißt Du mit  einem blockierten Hinterrad bei einem Drift ein größeres Loch in den Boden (egal ob noch leicht bewachsen oder nicht)...
> 
> ...


Werter Herr Geologe, 


dort wo die Kurven so eng sind, dass ich nicht mehr "normal" durchkomme, muss ich so stark bremsen bzw. ist es dort so steil, dass ich eine Radlastverteilung von wahrscheinlich 70/30 habe. Selbst auf Lehm oder Ton sinkt hier das Hinterrad nicht ein. 
Problematisch sind hier eher massive Bremslöcher kurz vor der Kehre. Also lieber 70/30 als 100/0, oder? Wenn's so weich ist wie von die beschrieben, funktioniert ein Übersteuern des Hinterrades sowieso nur mit einem Entlasten des Hecks, weil ja sonst das HInterrad von der weichen Erde links und rechts davon geführt würde. Und im MX Bereich sind wir nun auch nicht.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. Oktober 2009)

driften macht enge kurven weiter und somit kaputt... das ist doch nicht so schwer zu verstehen, oder? beim versetzen ist vielleicht die last verteilung kurzzeitig 100%, aber im stand! oder langsamer fahrt, aber auf keinen fall rutschend wie beim drift. deine einschätzung dazu ist einfach realitätsfern. ein drift ist nie und nimmer kurvenschonender als versetzen. und versetzen hat auf den bereich VOR der kurve nicht mehr einfluss, als die bremsphase vor nem drift. wie sollen da also bremslöcher entstehen? ich fahre beim versetzen erst in die kurve rein, bevor ich das heck anhebe.


----------



## flyingscot (15. Oktober 2009)

Während des Umsetzens bringt man mit dem Vorderreifen etwa soviel Last auf den Weg, wie ein Wanderer, der nur auf einem Ballen steht, z.B. beim Stufen steigen. Das halte ich für harmloser, als das rumrutschen mit 30% Last.


----------



## 525Rainer (15. Oktober 2009)

am besten ist ihr tragt euer rad um die kurve. wie ein wanderer. das schont die natur am besten!!! ahhhh!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass eine Kulturlandschaft eben eine Kulturlandschaft ist und kein Nationalpark nach amerikanischem Vorbild.

Und eine saubere Kurve ist eben eine saubere Kurve. Wozu innen abkürzen wenn man auch einen netten Radius basteln kann?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. Oktober 2009)

wer redet denn von innen abkürzen?!? beim versetzen bleibe ich ständig mit beiden rädern auf dem weg. ich find's nur ********, wenn kurven durch die drifter immer weiter und so immer anspruchsloser werden. auf hochfrequentierten trails kann man das zur genüge beobachten. und meist ist es auch dieselbe fraktion, die enge kurven abkürzt. 
@rainer
wenn ich so nen mist lese...


----------



## flyingscot (16. Oktober 2009)

@525Rainer: Du findest das rumdriften auf Wanderwegen/Steigen also gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. Oktober 2009)

Wenn's richtig eng und/oder steil wird musst du zwangsläufig innen abschneiden, sonst bekommst du das Heck nicht um die Kurve, weil du an der Hangoberseite hängen bleibst.

Ich denke, ihr habe ein falsches Bild vom Driften. Das hat nix mit Hinterradbremse zu Tode würgen zu tun. Die Kurven werden dadurch auch nicht anspruchslos, zumal das Hinterradversetzen auch nicht gerade eine anspruchsvolle Fahrtechnik ist.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. Oktober 2009)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wenn's richtig eng und/oder steil wird musst du zwangsläufig innen abschneiden, sonst bekommst du das Heck nicht um die Kurve, weil du an der Hangoberseite hängen bleibst.



und wie driftet man dann sauber um solche kurven? 



Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich denke, ihr habe ein falsches Bild vom Driften. Das hat nix mit Hinterradbremse zu Tode würgen zu tun. Die Kurven werden dadurch auch nicht anspruchslos, zumal das Hinterradversetzen auch nicht gerade eine anspruchsvolle Fahrtechnik ist.



zeig doch mal ein video eines sauberen drifts! wenn sich kurven durch's driften weiten, werden sie schon anspruchsloser. ich kenne da genügend beispiele auf meinen hometrails...
für die meisten hier wird hinterradversetzen wohl anspruchsvoll genug sein.


----------



## Eisentreter (18. Oktober 2009)

Driften in Spitzkehren auf Wanderwegen
soviel Schwachsinn in so wenigen Sätzen ist echt erschreckend.
Sorry Jungs, bleibt im Bikepark und shreddert dort weiter, bevor Ihr mit
Euren Aktionen das Leben der meisten anderen Biker schwermacht.

VG
Helmut


----------



## Heiko_München (18. Oktober 2009)

...danke Helmi


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich nehme mir das Recht des Lokals raus. 

Und bevor ich so fahre....


----------



## Heiko_München (18. Oktober 2009)

Darf ich fragen, was das hier soll?

...fühlst Du Dich etwa angegriffen oder gar verletzt? Lass den Quatsch und fahr doch wie Du willst oder meinst es sei super-cool 

Und _ignore_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (18. Oktober 2009)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich nehme mir das Recht des Lokals raus.
> 
> Und bevor ich so fahre....
> [...]



Das Recht des Lokals kannst du dir rausnehmen, über eine "sportliche" Körperhaltung kannst du dich auch noch lustig machen, dein Recht. Aber mach beides doch für dich und propagiers ("Das Recht des Lokals rausnehmen", ich vermute du meinst das Recht dir deine Trails "auszudriften") wenigstens nicht noch in nem Internetforum...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich halte Diskussionen für wichtig.


----------



## harrypeter18 (18. Oktober 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> am besten ist ihr tragt euer rad um die kurve. wie ein wanderer. das schont die natur am besten!!! ahhhh!



sehr korrekte antwort-immer dieses besserwiß gelaber!!!


----------



## GerhardO (19. Oktober 2009)

Leute, Leute ...

Ich kann mich dran erinnern, dass ein gewisser ronja nachgefragt hat, ob wir ihm hier die Technik das Hinterradversetzens näherbringen könnten. Ich frag mich grad, was er sich jetzt wohl von uns denkt... Im Übrigen finde ich es ehr schade, dass dieser Thread nun zu einer teilweise beleidigenden Diskussion verkommen ist. Das war sicherlich nicht im Sinne des TE. 

Eines vorweg: ich kann beides verstehen. Beide Techniken  Versetzen und Driften - haben ihren Reiz! Aber in den jeweilig dafür geeigneten Terrains! Und noch was: Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass diejenigen am meisten schimpfen, die es am wenigsten können! Das gilt auch fürs Driften!

Es macht schon Spass, auf Schotterstrassen oder im Bikepark mit beiden Rädern durch den Scheitelpunkt einer Kurve zu sliden... Der Kitzel, sich an der Grenze der Physik zu bewegen, ist nicht ohne!  Ob man das dann noch kontrollieren kann, lass ich mal offen. Ich hab mal gelernt, das ein Rad nur eines richtig kann: entweder bremsen oder lenken. Beides zusammen ist eher selten anzutreffen. Oder hat es schon einmal einer geschafft, auf ner Eisfläche zu bremsen und gleichzeitg zu lenken  ohne Spikes versteht sich.

Auf Bergpfaden und Wanderrouten ist aber nicht nur die andere Technik gefragt  hier geht es um viel mehr!

Der Pfad/Wanderweg/Trail an sich ist bereits ein Eingriff in die Natur ... ! Ein Fahrrad sauber innerhalb eines Pfades zu bewegen, hat also nichts mit Schonung der Natur zu tun. Ich würde eher sagen: Schonung der vorhandenen Möglichkeiten!

Zum Einen wirklich aus dem Grund, den Pfad nicht unnötig zu verbreitern. Ich heb den Hintern meines Bikes auch nicht jedes Mal ums Eck. Aber manche Kehren lassen es einfach nicht zu, einfach durchzurollen, ohne im Kurveninneren über die Botanik zu rumpeln. Gut, man kann auch durchdriften... Dem Weg wirds egal sein! Im Gegenteil  so kann er wenigstens nicht zuwachsen!  Beispiele gibts hierfür leider genügend... 

Ich  und viele andere denken hier eher an das, was nach uns kommt. Wanderer und Radler zum Beispiel sollen ja unserer Vorstellung nach in den Bergen gleichbereichtigt sein. Wir alle sind Naturnutzer! Hier mal folgende Szenarien:

1. Wanderer sieht einen Radler, der um die Kehre driftet ...

2. Wanderer sieht einen Radler , der langsam an der Kehre heranfährt, das Hinterbeinchen hebt und aufm Weg weiterrollt ...

3. Wanderer sieht einen Radler, der mitm Hinterrad über das Kehreninnere poltert und dabei ein paar Büschel Gras ausreisst ...

Ich persönlich habe mit zweiterer Methode die positiveren Begegnungen. Und darum mache dann ich für meinen Teil auch ein solches Gschiss mit dem Hochheben des Hinterrades. Sollte dann in der Kehre der Boden tatsächlich vom Vorderrad aufgerissen sein, hab ich kein Problem damit, abzusteigen und die Stelle wieder fest zu treten. Hmmm - aber eventuell ist es auch ein Defizit in der Fahrtechnik ...?!

Oder aber, das Hinterradversetzen hat mit Freude an Fahrtechnik zu tun...? Mit dem Ehrgeiz, eine Sektion überhaupt zu bewältigen. Dabei gehts dann darum, das ganze Rad in einer schwierigen Stelle in die Richtige Position zu bringen. Sollte es nicht nötig sein  auch ok, warum schwerer machen, als es ist! Nach den 120 Kehren einer meiner Hometrails bin ich auch nicht mehr so scharf drauf.   Dennoch möchte ich, dass der Trail auch nach 100 Radlern noch so aussieht, wie ich ihn gern vorfinden möchte: Schön eng und technisch  und nicht ausgebremst und breit wie ein Scheunentor.

Also Leutz  setzt eure Techniken dort ein, wo es Sinn macht und denkt bitte auch mal über den eigenen Radstand hinaus! Denn das ist die beste Werbung, die wir für unseren Sport abgeben können: Ein gutes Miteinander mit der Natur und allen ihren Genießern!

Gruß
Gerhard

PS: sollte Ronja ein Mädel sein, dann bitte ich um Entschuldigung!


----------



## Büscherammler (19. Oktober 2009)

Schön gesagt Gerhardo! Seh ich ganz ähnlich


----------



## Kettenglied (19. Oktober 2009)

Leider gibt es wirklich Leute die sich durch die öffentlichen Wanderwege durchmoshen müssen.
Jungs, denkt dran, ihr seid nicht allein. Was würdet ihr davon halten wenn im Bikepark eine Gruppe Spaziergänger durchziehen würde um die Northshores zu besetzen?

Driften ist eben leichter als das HR sauber zu heben und zu versetzen. Bei sowas stoßen die Meisten einfach an die Grenzen ihres Könnens. 

Viele der Wanderer denen ich bergab begegne flüchten auf die Seite obwohl ich garantiert nicht zu den Moshern gehöre. Aber die haben eben ihre Erfahrungen mit ein paar anderen gemacht. Wenn sie dann sehen das man auch langsam und sauber durch die Spitzkehren fahren kann, ohne das Steine durch die Gegend spicken, wird sogar freundlich gegrüßt.

Was glaubt ihr wohl ist der Grund warum immer mehr Wege für Biker gesperrt werden? Oder warum es immer mehr Bikeparks zum "freeriden" (hust) gibt? Es soll auch Biker geben die keinen Bock auf BikePark und abgesteckte Strecken haben sondern lieber in der freien Natur unterwegs sind.


----------



## 525Rainer (19. Oktober 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> @525Rainer: Du findest das rumdriften auf Wanderwegen/Steigen also gut



hilfe ein blockierendes hinterrad!
ich finds öde wenns hier leute gibt die immer die gutmenschen spielen und auf andere biker einhauen. in der realität ist es doch so dass es wanderer und wege gibt die extremes fahren vertragen und dann gibt es wanderer und wege da ist die blosse anwesenheit schon zuviel. denen und strecken wo radln eh verboten ist wirst dus auch nicht recht machen können wenn du brakeless schiebst.
erfahrungsgemäss sind die leute am berg deutlich entspannter drauf als einige leute hier im forum.


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Oktober 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ich finds öde wenns hier leute gibt die immer die gutmenschen spielen


 genauso sehe ich es auch! Immer mit dem Finger auf andere deuten und über dem eigenem Helm schwebt der Heiligenschein. Mich haben auch mal zwei MTB-Sheriffs angelabert  weil ich mit nem Kumpel probiert habe auf einem schmalen Pfad eine harte Schlüsselstelle (massiver Fels!!) zu lösen. Ohne blockieren oder sonstiges. Jedenfalls sind die zwei Engel aus dem Tal über eine abgesperrte Blumenwiese ca. 100 Hm hochgekommen um uns zu bitten doch auf den Schotterwegen zu bleiben. Da kann man nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln. Mensch Leute kein Weg ist von Natur aus als MTB Weg geplant gewesen. Somit sind im Grunde alle Biker "Umweltzerstörer". 
Kümmert euch doch um euren eignen Mist und versucht nicht immer jeden von der "Schändlichkeit" seiner Taten zu überzeugen. 
Ps: "Der, dessen Räder noch nie blockiert haben werfe den ersten Stein!!"
Amen und aus!

@ Ronja: Zum Versetzen ist schon alles gesagt worden. Vielleicht eins noch. Wenn die Kehre sehr knifflig ist( ausgesetzt; Stufen in der Kehre, hoher Block usw.), hilft es enorm wenn jemand dabei ist und sichert. Ist am Anfang auch nicht verkehrt, da man doch dazu neigt zur Seite zu Kippen.  beruhigt


----------



## Harry_I (20. Oktober 2009)

Schaut Euch mal dieses Video an. (20sec Werbung abwarten)

Da sieht man bei den kniffligen Abfahrten sehr schön, wo das Hinterradversetzen Sinn macht. Nicht um auf Teufel komm raus das Hinterrad zu versetzen, sondern um das Rad wieder in Position zu bringen, damit die knifflige Stelle optimal überfahren wird.

Dass Balance bis hin zum sicheren Stehen unbedingt notwendig ist dürfte inzwischen klar sein.


----------



## damage0099 (20. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schönes Vid 
Sieht nach viiel Spaß aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff77 (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo! ich habe eine weitere Frage zum Hinterrad versetzen.
Dazu müsste ich erst einen Endo können. Vielleicht könnte mir das jemand hier im Forum erklären. Ich übe immer auf dem Parkplatz wo es leicht bergab geht. Leider schaffe ich es nur kurz das Hinterrad zu heben. Schön wäre eine ausführliche Erklärung. Bikebücher haben mich noch nicht weitergebracht.
P.S. Bitte nicht mehr weiterstreiten über Wanderwegkurven...


----------



## Rough_Rider (20. Oktober 2009)

@steff77

Dem Englischen etwas mächtig? Wenn nicht - auch egal. 
Der Bewegungsablauf bei einem Endo ist in diesem Video sehr schön nachzuvollziehen.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1v7ggyg_Doc"]YouTube - straight endo[/ame]

Sobald der Endo im Flachen klappt, ist der Endo am Berg trotz etwas anderem Bewegungsablauf gleich viel einfacher, da Du das Verhalten des Bikes aus dem Flachen schon kennst.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. Oktober 2009)

hinterrad versetzen funktioniert aber auch im stand. dazu muss man nicht unbedingt nen endo können. sieht mit endo natürlich wesentlich eleganter aus. aber versuch doch parallel zum endo üben auch das hinterrad im stand zu versetzen. 

edit: oder ist ein endo != nosewheelie? bin grad verwirrt...


----------



## Harry_I (21. Oktober 2009)

Genau! Im Stand geht dies sehr kraftsparend mit dem "rocking":
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlU5xV7bKSQ"]YouTube - rocking[/ame]

Aber die Bewegungen nach hinten (bei gezogener Hinterradbremse) nicht übertreiben!

Die Scheibenbremsen sind nicht für Rückwärtsbremsen gemacht (nur der kleine Splint muss die Bremskräfte aufnehmen) und auch der Hinterbau des Rahmens kann bei großen/schweren Fahrern die Krätsche machen:


 



Harry


----------



## flyingscot (21. Oktober 2009)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Die Scheibenbremsen sind nicht für Rückwärtsbremsen gemacht (nur der kleine Splint muss die Bremskräfte aufnehmen) ...



Woher hast du denn diese Weissheit? Den meisten Bremsen ist es ziemlich egal, ob man nach vorne oder nach hinten bremst. Der Splint/Schraube o.ä. sichert nur die Beläge *in radialer Richtung *, also vor dem Herausfallen und nicht in tangentialer.

Das mit den Rahmen ist richtig, wobei die "harmlosen" Moves in dem Video sollte eigentlich jeder Rahmen aushalten, mal abgesehen von extremen CC-Leichtbaurahmen.


----------



## Marc B (21. Oktober 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> hinterrad versetzen funktioniert aber auch im stand. dazu muss man nicht unbedingt nen endo können. sieht mit endo natürlich wesentlich eleganter aus. aber versuch doch parallel zum endo üben auch das hinterrad im stand zu versetzen.



Im Stand zieht man das Hinterrad aus den Beinen heraus hoch, was bei manchen Aktionen im Trial-Stil auch sinnvoll ist.

Die meisten Biker wollen jedoch das Hinterrad bergab in Spitzkehren versetzen und da wendet man dann den Endo an

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. Oktober 2009)

mit im stand versetzen meinte ich lediglich, dass sich das vorderrad nicht mehr dreht sobald das hinterrad in die luft geht. ist das auch ein endo?


----------



## Marc B (21. Oktober 2009)

Ja, ich denke schon, dass das ein Endo ist Aber Begriffe hin, Begriffe her - das Ganze kann einen ganz schön verwirren.


----------



## Harry_I (21. Oktober 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Woher hast du denn diese Weissheit? Den meisten Bremsen ist es ziemlich egal, ob man nach vorne oder nach hinten bremst. Der Splint/Schraube o.ä. sichert nur die Beläge *in radialer Richtung *, also vor dem Herausfallen und nicht in tangentialer.
> 
> Das mit den Rahmen ist richtig, wobei die "harmlosen" Moves in dem Video sollte eigentlich jeder Rahmen aushalten, mal abgesehen von extremen CC-Leichtbaurahmen.



Aussage stammte von einem (Magura-Mitarbeiter?) im Magura Forum und bezog sich auf die Magura Marta.

Wenn ich es mir so recht überlege, hast Du aber recht. Die Beläge werden ja etwas "eingefädelt" und sollten sich im Bremssattel auch nach hinten abstützen. - Muss ich mir mal genau anschauen.

Bei den Fully Rahmen musss ja die eine Sitzstrebe den großteil der Bremskraft aufnehmen. Durch die Viergelenker und der Wippenlagerung verteilt sich nicht so viel der Kraft auf beide Streben. - Einfach nicht übertreiben. Besonders wenn man entsprechendes Gewicht mitbringt.
(nur so als kleiner Hinweis)

Beim Versetzen des Hinterrads wird aber hauptsächlich die Gabel in "artgerechter" Weise belastet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rough_Rider (21. Oktober 2009)

Schaut Euch mal an wie Magura Bremsbeläge im Gegensatz zu Shimano, Avid etc. eingebaut sind.
Dann versteht ihr auch, warum die Magura Marta und die Louise das Rückwärtsbremsen nicht so gerne mögen.


----------



## flyingscot (21. Oktober 2009)

Rough_Rider schrieb:


> Schaut Euch mal an wie Magura Bremsbeläge im Gegensatz zu Shimano, Avid etc. eingebaut sind.
> Dann versteht ihr auch, warum die Magura Marta und die Louise das Rückwärtsbremsen nicht so gerne mögen.



Ich könnte mich irren, aber ist nicht gerade die Magura Marta  -- neben der HS33 -- sehr beliebt bei Trialern?

Aber ich habs in der Magura FAQ zur *Gustav M* gefunden. Dort ist es wohl wirklich so, dass der Haltestift die Rückwärtsbremskraft übernehmen muss. Bei den anderen Bremsen gibts aber keine spezielle "Frage" zum Trialen.


----------



## 525Rainer (21. Oktober 2009)

ist es schon so weit gekommen? es hört sich ja so an als ob die neuen  bremsen und bikes bei so basic moves brechen und kaputtgehn während es bei 1993er starrbikes und cantilevers keine probleme gab. 
ich hatte bis jetzt keine schwierigkeiten mit bremsen. avid, hope und formula müssten also gehn.


----------



## steff77 (21. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Videobeiträge von Rough Rider und Harry I. Das bringt schon was, wenn man es veranschaulicht. Mein Freund zeigt es mir auch immer auf dem Rad. Aber ich glaub ich brauch einfach noch ein bisschen Theorie. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir Tipps geben, was ihr meint, das man unbedingt beachten sollte. IN der Theorie. Mit meinen Bremsen hab ich kein Problem. Nur mit dem Endo und Hinterrad versetzen!!!


----------



## 525Rainer (21. Oktober 2009)

liebe steffi,

der endo ist so basic, ich find es crazy dass es dafür videototurials gibt!!! im stefan hermann buch wird der endo gar nicht erwähnt!! du wirst nicht daran vorbeikommen einfach zu üben üben üben übambiüben üben! man kann sich des feeling nicht anlesen.

das ryan leech video ist perfekt. schwung holen, bremse auf anschlag und schön auf den lenker abstützen.


----------



## Harry_I (22. Oktober 2009)

steff77 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Videobeiträge von Rough Rider und Harry I. Das bringt schon was, wenn man es veranschaulicht. Mein Freund zeigt es mir auch immer auf dem Rad. Aber ich glaub ich brauch einfach *noch ein bisschen Theorie nicht Theorie -> Praxis also üben!*. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir Tipps geben, was ihr meint, das man unbedingt beachten sollte. IN der Theorie. Mit meinen Bremsen hab ich kein Problem. Nur mit dem Endo und Hinterrad versetzen!!!



Das A & O ist die Balance!

Also alles üben, was die Balance fördert.
- z.B. steil bergab gaaanz langsam fahren
- oder bei gezogener Vorderradbremse nur mit kleinen links - rechts Hüpfern des Hinterrads das Gleichgewicht halten. Vorderrad bleibt am Boden!
- Rückwärtsfahren (entweder rückwärts bergab rollen lassen oder vorwärts fahren, vorne bremsen, abstoßen am blockierten Vorderrad - rückwärts rollen)

Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rough_Rider (22. Oktober 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ist es schon so weit gekommen? es hört sich ja so an als ob die neuen  bremsen und bikes bei so basic moves brechen und kaputtgehn während es bei 1993er starrbikes und cantilevers keine probleme gab.
> ich hatte bis jetzt keine schwierigkeiten mit bremsen. avid, hope und formula müssten also gehn.



soweit noch nicht - zum Glück. Es hängt eben damit zusammen wie die Beläge in der Bremse angebracht sind.

Schau dir mal die Bauart von Hope, Avid, Shimano, Formula, Hayes an. Da können die Beläge weder vor noch zurück und werden dort gesichert, wo kaum Kräfte auftreten. Klar, dass es hier egal ist ob vor oder zurück gebremst wird.

Jetz vergleich mal das mit der Magura Marta und Louise. Hier kann man die Beläge nach unten-hinten rausziehen. Auch mit montierten Sicherungsstift! Dass sie nicht selber rausfallen bei "normalen" Gebrauch liegt auch unter anderem daran, dass sie magnetisch von den Kolben festgehalten werden.

Beispiel Magura:







Beispiel andere Hersteller:


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich misshandel meine Louisen (sowohl altes als auch neues Modell) auch ganz gut und die halten immernoch.


----------



## Harry_I (26. Oktober 2009)

Noch ein kleiner Tip beim "Trockentraining" zum Hinterradversetzen:

Wenn möglich, Gabel tieferstellen.

Es wird in der Ebene viel einfacher, die erforderliche Gewichtsverlagerung vorzunehmen.

Auch bei den ganzen Balance-Sachen ist es besser, die Front möglichs tief zu haben.
Falls doch mal der Fuß auf den Boden muss erreicht man ihn schneller. Geringere Überstandshöhe kann manchmal ganz gut sein ;-)


----------



## flyingscot (26. Oktober 2009)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Wenn möglich, Gabel tieferstellen.
> 
> Es wird in der Ebene viel einfacher, die erforderliche Gewichtsverlagerung vorzunehmen.



Das ist aber ein zweischneidiges Schwert: Klar ist es einfacher ein Endo zu machen, allerdings auch gefährlicher, da durch die abgesenkte Gabel auch der Lenkwinkel steiler wird. Dadurch ist die Kippneigung nach vorne deutlich größer.


----------



## Harry_I (26. Oktober 2009)

Üben besteht aus Wiederholungen. Wenn ich es mir einfacher machen kann und dadurch länger und öfters "üben" kann, dann sollte ich es doch nutzen.
Natürlich kann jeder machen was er will! Ich finde es ist einfacher mit abgesenkter Gabel zu üben.
Auf dem Trail geht es ja bergab. Die "ausgefahrene" Gabel bergab kommt der abgesenkten Gabel in der Ebene vielleicht sogar näher!?


----------



## Machiavelli (26. Oktober 2009)

So ein Schmarrn. Die Gabel sollte man schön dort lassen, wo Sie immer ist. Wer das Versetzen im Gefälle üben möchte, muss sich ja nur eine x-beliebige Straße mit Gefälle suchen und sich Spitzkehren vorstellen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich find eher eine gute Bremse hilfreich...


----------



## dadsi (30. Oktober 2009)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> So ein Schmarrn. Die Gabel sollte man schön dort lassen, wo Sie immer ist. Wer das Versetzen im Gefälle üben möchte, muss sich ja nur eine x-beliebige Straße mit Gefälle suchen und sich Spitzkehren vorstellen.



Habe noch nie im Leben eine Strasse mit Gefälle gesehen, die mit freier Natur zu vergleichen wäre....
HR versetzen wird doch erst bei Gef>60%>120°>0,43654m Stufe wichtig


----------



## jan84 (31. Oktober 2009)

Es ist relativ egal wo man es übt. Wenn man es irgendwo richtig kann (für den entsprechenden Radius) und sei es auf ner ebenen Wiese isses im Gelände nurnoch ein kleiner Lernschritt.
Da wird dann eher das Balance halten in Stufen bzw. das kontrollierte Bremsen in sehr starken Gefällen etc. zum Problem. 

grüße


----------



## Carsten (31. Oktober 2009)

hier ein Bild von einem "flüssigem" Versetzer bei voller Fahrt:







hier der Klassiker für "falscher Fuß vorne"






und hier eine ganze Sequenz "da kommt man ohne Versetzen nicht durch"























hier als Video:


da noch mal ganz nett mit Nebel






und Dave bei "so macht man das"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (1. November 2009)

> hier der Klassiker für "falscher Fuß vorne"



Heisst das quasi, dass der äußere Fuß dabei vorne sein muss? Oder geht es mit Übung auch anders? 

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## jan84 (1. November 2009)

Is Gewöhnungssache. Im Idealfall sollte der innere meistens hinten sein, ich habs irgendwie aber falsch drin. Gerade wenns rechtsrum geht hab ich den rechten meistens auch vorne und tret dann beim Umsetzen eine Umdrehung rückwärts. Keine Ahnung wieso, sonst wirds aber mim Gleichgewicht problematisch. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Machiavelli (1. November 2009)

Das mit dem Füsse wechseln leuchtet mir gerade überhaupt nicht ein.

Ich bin noch nie in die Situation gekommen, wo ich mir dachte "oh wäre doch mein anderer Fuß vorne". Ist beim Versetzen doch wirklich wurscht.


----------



## Bayer (1. November 2009)

naja carsten meint das man dann das rad beser rumdrücken kann. ich tu mir aber auch leichter wenn immer der gleiche vorne ist da ich vom plus an balance profitiere


----------



## jan84 (1. November 2009)

Es is natürlich immer Situationsabhänging, wenn aber auf der Kehreninnenseite nen Hoher Stein oder irgendein Hindernis ist kann man wenn der Kurveninnere Fuß hinten sitzt mim Vorderrad näher am Hindernis vorbei und auch weiter in die Kehre reinfahren als wenn der Kurveninnere Fuß vorne ist. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Marc B (1. November 2009)

Ich habe auch immer den gleichen Fuß vorne Ist gewöhnungsbedürftig und man muss sich dabei sehr konzentrieren.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Carsten (1. November 2009)

bei mir war das der Schlüssel auch die Linkskehren schön zu fahren...ist aber sicher kein Muß. Aber evtl. hilfts.
Hier noch ein Video:


----------



## Marc B (1. November 2009)

Ich probiere Beides nochmal aus und gucke dann, wie es besser geht. Aber viele Spitzkehren fahre ich ja eh kaum Nächstes Jahr dann etwas mehr. Mal schauen, wie es sich ergibt.


----------



## 525Rainer (2. November 2009)

in dem letzten video kann man gut sehn dass er sich kaum auf dem lenker aufstützt und sein impuls eher von beinen kommt. da ist ein hinterer fuss zum drücken schon von vorteil.
ich wechsel die füsse niemals nie, ausser zum antreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anonymous (2. November 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> mit einem sauberen drift verwischt man die spuren vom vorderrad und lockert den verdichteten boden auf.



.
.
.



525Rainer schrieb:


> ich wechsel die füsse niemals nie, ausser zum antreten.



wozu auch? beim deim kurvengeschredder stellt sich die problematik ja gar nicht


----------



## checkb (2. November 2009)

Ich wechsel auch nicht mehr, macht mich nur kirre.






checkb


----------



## 525Rainer (2. November 2009)

anonymous schrieb:


> wozu auch? beim deim kurvengeschredder stellt sich die problematik ja gar nicht



na, beim drift wechsel ich schon damit ich den fuss rausstellen kann wenns ist weil ich ohne stützräder fahr.


----------



## schrott rider (2. November 2009)

Wozu die Fußstellung wechseln wenns auch ohne geht?
Sonst gilt: Wer sein Fahrrad liebt, der schiebt


----------



## Carsten (2. November 2009)

wie gesagt, kein Muß, aber kann helfen, wenns so rum klappt und anders rum nicht.
Ich finde es aber auch in normal gefahrenen Kurven inzwischen gut den kurveninneren Fuß hinten zu haben.
Ich denke viel wichtiger ist die korrekte Linienwahl beim einleiten der Kurve:
Kurve außen an fahren, gerade rein, stark einlenken (90°), dann kommt der Bock fast von alleine hoch. Dann sag ich immer machs wie Bruce Lee: Impuls mit den Armen, Körperspannung und mit dem Bein hinterher treten....so im Prinzip halt
Wenn man die Kurve dagegen fahren will ohne zu versetzen, fahr ich außen an, ziele das Vorderrad in die Kurvenmitte und fahr rum
hier zu sehen:


----------



## Jogi (4. November 2009)

gelöscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisPi (4. November 2009)

Ich hatte zuerst auch grundsätzlich den linken Fuß vorne.Kam aber in Linkskehren beim Umsetzen nie so weit mit dem Hi.-Rad rum wie in Rechtskehren.Seither wechsle ich und hab dadurch den gleichen "langen Hebel" und komme so deutlich besser rum.Geht zwar ohne wechseln auch aber dann brauchts mehr Drehung aus der Hüfte


----------



## Carsten (13. November 2009)

ach so, falls man den Fuß nicht drehen will, kann man das Hinterrad natürlich auch "andersrum" versetzen:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REK5SCf5xLk&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Binzenbach[/ame]

da muß man erst einmal drauf kommen 

hier noch mal was von mir: VIDEO

wenn auch nicht ganz so perfekt gefahren wie oben


----------



## Nightwolve (24. November 2009)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


>



Cooler Schlüter in der Halle, ist mir grad erst beim stöbern aufgefallen


----------



## schotti65 (24. November 2009)

Interessant wär, zu sehen, wo das HiRad runterkommt...


----------



## Harald Philipp (29. November 2009)

*Interessantes Thema hier! 
*
Ich habe neulich beim Pizzaessen mit dem Vertriderteam festgestellt, dass wir echt noch keinen einleuchtenden einheitlichen Bewegungsablauf für *DIE* Noswheelie-Kurve fixieren können.

Auch bei den Vertridern gibt es "Fußwechsler" und sogar "Mit-dem-Hinterrad-in-der-Luft-Pedalierer"....

Ich handhabe das selber wie der Rainer - sprich habe immer den selben Fuss vorne. Alles andere finde ich auch sehr iritierend, ziemlich unflüssig und v.a. wenig stylisch (sorry wenn ich jetzt jemand auf die Füße trete ). 

*Meiner Meinung nach geht es (besonders im steilen Gelände) auch gar nicht so sehr darum, das HR aktiv rumzuschwenken, sondern viel mehr um das richtige Timing, die Blickrichtung und vor allem um Konsequenz. *

*1. Timing:* Wenn man bis in die Falllinie reinfährt und anlupft braucht es nur einen ganz kleinen Impuls und das Rad schwenkt fast von selber rum. Dann muss man viel eher aufpassen, dass man das Schwenken wieder einfängt - sonst dreht man zu sehr nach Außen und steht im besten Fall neben der Kehre, im schlechtesten Fall im Abgrund....

*2. Blickrichtung:* Da hilft es mir immer, sobald das HR oben und der Schwenkimpuls eingeleitet ist, mich mit dem Blick ganz stark an der Bergseite des Kehrenausgangs zu orientieren. Der Berg ist nämlich die sichere Seite  Dann Bremse wieder etwas mehr öffnen und schon ist man rum!

*3. Konsequenz:* Das, was einen am Anfang am meisten bremst ist glaube ich die Konsequenz mit der die Bewegung gemacht werden muss. Das ist wie beim Steilwandskifahren - wisst ihr was ich meine, die Dudes die so 60-70 Grad steiles Zeug fahren? So steil, dass sie umspringen müssen? 

Die müssen sich selber ganz konsequent sagen: JETZT RUM! -> und zack stehen sie wieder safe. 
Angst/ Rückage/ wenig Konsequenz -> und die Dudes würden auf ihrem Arsch entlang der Fallinie talwärts rodeln.

Der Gag ist nämlich - sowohl beim Steilwandskifahrer als auch beim Kehrenlupfer - dass der Moment in dem man durch die Falllinie quert möglichst kurz sein sollte. *Vor der Kehre ist die einen Bergseite die sichere - und nach der Kehre die andere. Dazwischen liegt die Falllinie, die nicht ohne Grund so heißt.*

Hört doch sich easy an, hm? 

Gruß, Harald


----------



## jan84 (29. November 2009)

Wenn man sich die Konsequenz vor Augen führt aber immer an das Timing denken wie Harald schon schreibt. Wenn man mit richtig starkem Impuls reingeht kanns auch schonmal passieren dass man über das Ziel Hinausschießt. Ich hatte hier und da mal ein paar kleinere Stürze bei denen ein >180° aus Übermotivation eine zentrale Rolle spielte... dumm nur, dass die Kehren da nie mehr als 140-150° hatten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...



> [...]Ich handhabe das selber wie der Rainer - sprich habe immer den selben Fuss vorne. Alles andere finde ich auch sehr iritierend, ziemlich unflüssig und v.a. wenig stylisch[...]


Meinst du mit letzterem ein Anhalten vor der Kehre zum Fußwechsel oder wie?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Carsten (29. November 2009)

Servus Harald.

Ich fühle mich ausdrücklich *nicht* auf die Füße getreten.
Nochmals besten Dank, das ich das hier damals von DIR lernen durfte. Es hat mich unglaublich weiter gebracht.

Von Dave habe ich das Beine drehen gelernt, das war der Grund warum´s bei mir links rum zunächst nicht so gut klappen wollte. Kann eine Hilfe sein, muss aber nicht

allen viel Spaß beim Üben!

aber die Variante aus dem Video mit erst mal 180° in die falsche Richtung drehen find ich sehr stylisch. Ich hab´s auf dem Trail ein paar mal probiert, aber wenns oben nicht ganz flach ist, wird irre schwer...und Platz braucht man auch


----------



## schotti65 (29. November 2009)

@harald philipp: wie machst Du das mit dem Lenken?


----------



## Harald Philipp (29. November 2009)

> wie machst Du das mit dem Lenken?


In die Richtung lenken wo ich hin will - wie machst du es? 

....ich glaube ich weiß was Du meinst, intuitiv lenkt man beim Versetzen gerne "in die falsche Richtung", weils sich dann stabiler balancieren lässt. Das würde ich mir aber schnellstmöglich abgewöhnen, denn in losem Schotter oder bei Nässe rutschst Du sonst aus der Kurve raus - in die böse Falllinie. Und wenn Du eh schon in die Richtung lenkst in die Du fährts - dann brauchst Du auch gar nicht mehr so stark abbremsen und direkt mit rollendem VR das HR versetzen (...und tata: dann brauchst Du auch weniger Balance ).



> Ich fühle mich ausdrücklich nicht auf die Füße getreten.


Gut! War auch echt nicht persönlich gemeint! Nächste Woche ziehe ich wieder zurück nach Innsbruck - schaust mal vorbei wieder?



> Meinst du mit letzterem ein Anhalten vor der Kehre zum Fußwechsel oder wie?


Ja, das ist schon ein Flow-Killer irgendwie, oder?

Gruß, Harald


----------



## cxfahrer (29. November 2009)

Harald Philipp schrieb:


> In die Richtung lenken wo ich hin will - wie machst du es?
> 
> ....ich glaube ich weiß was Du meinst, intuitiv lenkt man beim Versetzen gerne "in die falsche Richtung", weils sich dann stabiler balancieren lässt. Das würde ich mir aber schnellstmöglich abgewöhnen, denn in losem Schotter oder bei Nässe rutschst Du sonst aus der Kurve raus - in die böse Falllinie. Und wenn Du eh schon in die Richtung lenkst in die Du fährts - dann brauchst Du auch gar nicht mehr so stark abbremsen und direkt mit rollendem VR das HR versetzen (...und tata: dann brauchst Du auch weniger Balance )...



Danke Harald du hast mir den Tag gerettet, jetzt weiss ich endlich warum ich immer im Garten ins Blumenbeet falle! Werd gleich morgen neu anfangen zu üben ohne Gegenlenken !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schotti65 (29. November 2009)

@harald: Sorry, ich hab mich nicht präzise genug ausgedrückt, ich meinte das timing beim Lenken; _vor_, _während_ oder _nach_ der Umsetzbewegung?

Nehmen wir an, wir haben eine steile Kehre mit deutlich über 90 Grad, so das es nicht oder nur schwer möglich ist, den Lenker _vorher bzw. auf einmal_ komplett in die neue Fahrtrichtung zu drehen, wie synchronisierst Du dann Lenk- und Umsetzbewegung?


----------



## Harald Philipp (29. November 2009)

schotti65 schrieb:


> @harald: Sorry, ich hab mich nicht präzise genug ausgedrückt, ich meinte das timing beim Lenken; _vor_, _während_ oder _nach_ der Umsetzbewegung?



Hm, echt, ich lenke da nicht groß besonders irgendwie, einfach mit VR um die Kurve.

Schau:
Muss aber auch ehrlich sagen, tut Euch selbst den Gefallen und verkopft das Ding nicht zu sehr! Wie gesagt, bei den Vertridern hat sich auch noch nicht DIE EINE richtige Technik herausgestellt, und die Jungs können gescheit radlen. 

Also einfach versuchen, und so wie es passt - so passt es! Die Geschichte mit der Konsequenz ist wie gesagt das A und O, und um etwas konsequent zu machen muss man gar nicht alle Feinheiten können (beweise ich mir täglich an der Uni ).

So, jetzt gilt es einen Umzug zu organisieren - Innsbruck ich komme! Harald


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (29. November 2009)

@Harald Philipp: Die Art wie das Video gefilmt wurde ist ja mal genial - gibt es irgendwelche längeren Bike-Videos die so gefilmt wurden? Da ist ja man wirklich dabei - genial.


----------



## 525Rainer (29. November 2009)

ah! in dem video wird beim zweiten mal der kiesel aufgewühlt und es bleibt eine spur zurück!


----------



## schotti65 (29. November 2009)




----------



## Harry_I (30. November 2009)

Sehr schönes Video, perfekt gefahren! Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Strecke bekannt war. Ansonsten kommt mir dies viel zu schnell vor.
Etwas langsamer gefahren wäre Hinterradversetzen gar nicht erforderlich?



Harry_I schrieb:


> Schaut Euch mal dieses Video an. (20sec Werbung abwarten)
> 
> Da sieht man bei den kniffligen Abfahrten sehr schön, wo das Hinterradversetzen Sinn macht. Nicht um auf Teufel komm raus das Hinterrad zu versetzen, sondern um das Rad wieder in Position zu bringen, damit die knifflige Stelle optimal überfahren wird.
> 
> Dass Balance bis hin zum sicheren Stehen unbedingt notwendig ist dürfte inzwischen klar sein.



Wenn man langsam genug unterwegs ist, kann man das Hinterrad auch zweimal pro Kurve versetzen.

Der "Flow" in dem Video von Harald ist dann wohl eher "High End" und für den Anfänger das Fernziel. 

Auch wenn man wesentlich langsamer unterwegs ist, kann man die Vorderradbremse "ein wenig" offen lassen und somit um die Kurve rollen.

Harry

_Ich musste schon mal schmerzlich erfahren, das der Spruch "Geschwindigkeit gibt Sicherheit" nicht auf alle Gegebenheiten passt!_


----------



## Harry_I (30. November 2009)

Hier noch mal ein Video von "schpytzyo"

http://video.mpora.com/watch/haaogv1T2/  (Werbung wieder abwarten)

Ab 3:15 fängt das Hinterradversetzen an. Da gleiche Stellen von verschiedenen Fahrern gefahren werden, sieht man sehr schön, dass das "versetzen" den Fahrfluss durchaus erhöhen kann. Bei 3:40 hat das Mädel ohne zu versetzen (geht auch) deutlich mehr Probleme da ein sehr enger Radius ganz langsam gefahren werden muss.

Harry


----------



## jan84 (30. November 2009)

Harald Philipp schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ja, das ist schon ein Flow-Killer irgendwie, oder?
> 
> Gruß, Harald



Ja klar, fühlte mich bei dem "alles Andere" nur etwas geistig umnachtet . 



> [...]und um etwas konsequent zu machen muss man gar nicht alle Feinheiten können (beweise ich mir täglich an der Uni ).[...]


Uni <-> Konsequenz  

grüße
Jan


----------



## Carsten (30. November 2009)

Danke Harald für die Einladung. War letzten Sommer mal wieder am NPD, habe immer noch die selben Problemstellen, wenn auch nimmer auf dem A...rutschend. Und dern Vertical Rock hab ich irgendwie vermisst.
Komme sicher mal wieder vorbei...
Das Video ist klasse...aber das ist absolut High End, da komm ich nimmer hin 
Viel Spaß beim Umziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstb (30. November 2009)

Gibt's auch ein Video, wo jemand mit einem CC-Hardtail, ordentlich Sattelüberhöhung, einem schmalen Flatbar mit 120mm Vorbau, einem Race-Vorderreifen und Klickies eine superschmale Serpentine sauber mit HR-Versetzen durchfährt? 
Vielleicht liegt's ja nur an meinem Material, dass ich es nicht kann ;-) Meistens rutscht einfach der Vorderreifen weg, wenn ich etwas kräftiger Bremse. Zumindest auf dem Trail. Bei Trockenübungen natürlich nicht.


----------



## Marc B (30. November 2009)

karstb schrieb:


> Gibt's auch ein Video, wo jemand mit einem CC-Hardtail, ordentlich Sattelüberhöhung, einem schmalen Flatbar mit 120mm Vorbau, einem Race-Vorderreifen und Klickies eine superschmale Serpentine sauber mit HR-Versetzen durchfährt? (...)



Der Trend geht zum Zweitrad

P.S.: Beim XC-Rennen in Altlay im Frühsommer gab es nette Serpentinen. Ich habe meinen Sattel abgesenkt und bin alles durchgefahren. Die meisten Fahrer, die ich gesehen habe, bevorzugten es jedoch mit dem Bike über der Schulter runter zu laufen.


----------



## Carsten (2. Dezember 2009)

zur HR versetzten brauchst Du sicher kein Enduro Bike mit mächtig Federweg


----------



## flyingscot (2. Dezember 2009)

Aber mit hohem Sattel klappt das bei mir gar nicht, sobald ein Gefälle da ist. Im flachen noch gerade so... aber ob XC, Enduro oder BigBike ist egal.


----------



## damage0099 (2. Dezember 2009)

habe ein Bike mit absenkbarer Sattelstütze und eins ohne.
Klappt beidesmal.
Ohne absenkbarer Sattelstütze hebe ich das Hinterrad einfach nicht so hoch.


----------



## Marc B (2. Dezember 2009)

Im richtig (!) steilen Gelände ist es eh ratsam den Sattel abzusenken, egal ob mit Hinterrad versetzen oder ohne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (2. Dezember 2009)

Wenn es aber ständig steil bergau - steil bergab geht (sprich extrem hügelig), ist das nur mit ner absenkbaren Sattelstütze praktikabel.
Ansonsten, bei längeren Abfahrten geb ich dir ganz klar recht.


----------



## Biking_Flow (4. Dezember 2009)

Harald Philipp schrieb:


> Schau:



Das Video ist für mich schon länger als "Lehrstück" in meinen Favoriten, ist wirklich perfekt gefilmt! Bei mir haperts irgendwie noch erstens mit der Konseqeuenz und zweitens mit dem Gleichgewicht nach dem Versetzen, das ist einfach nicht 100%ig da. Aber mit viel Üben wirds vielleicht irgendwann noch werden.

Off-Topic: was muss man denn tun, damit man sobald du wieder in innsbruck bist, eine Privatlehrstunde bekommt?  Naja, vielleicht fährt man sich ja irgendwo auf der Nordkette mal über den Weg... also, wünsche möglichst stressfreies Zurückziehen in die "Alpenhauptstadt"!


----------



## Levty (5. Dezember 2009)

Biking_Flow schrieb:


> Off-Topic: was muss man denn tun, damit man sobald du wieder in innsbruck bist, eine Privatlehrstunde bekommt?


http://www.summitride.com/cms/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=77&Itemid=45


----------



## radjey (7. Dezember 2012)

Gibt ein Video von Daniel Schäfer, das hier noch nicht drin ist:




Diese Variante unterscheidet sich etwas von Haralds Technik mit "über's Vorderrad rollen".
Aber ich denke, wenn man beides beherrscht, ist das im schwierigen Gelände sicherlich nicht von Nachteil


----------



## Marc B (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke er zeigt in dem Video die Basic-Variante und Harald mit seiner Technik, die höhere Kunst für Könner. Daniel Schäfer coacht u.a. für Stefan Herrmann (MTB Academy), der in seinen Beschreibungen für das BIKE Magazin schreibt:

"_Bei sehr engen Serpentinen überlisten Sie den eigentlich zu engen Kurvenradius mit der sogenannten Umsetztechnik. Man bremst das Bike am Scheitelpunkt der Kurve bis zum Stillstand, blockiert das Vorderrad und lässt das Bike in der Luft locker in die neue Fahrtrichtung schwingen. Neben einer Menge Balance-Gefühl ist hier vor allem der Blick entscheidend: Denn der Platz, an dem man das Vorderrad stoppt, muss genügend Traktion bieten, damit der Reifen nicht wegrutscht. Den Drehimpuls gibt die Hüfte vor, das Bike folgt dann automatisch._"


----------



## 120mmBiker (15. Dezember 2012)

Eigentlich wird bei mir das komplette Umsetzen mit der Hüfte eingeleitet:
Vor der Kehre bremsen ohne das das VR stehenbleibt und dann nach einem minimalen in die Fallinie lenken aus den Beinen rausdrücken und den Körper wieder hinter dem Lenker zentrieren und schon dreht man sich auf dem Vorderrad (bei langsamen rollen).
Anstelle von Gegenlenken sollte man eher versuchen das Bike ein bissl zum Kurveninneren zu neigen


----------



## beetle (15. Dezember 2012)

Die Bremse ist nur Unterstützung. Die eigentliche Bewegung kommt aus der Hüfte und Oberkörper sowie Gewichtsverlagerung. Zu sehr auf der Bremse hängen ist eher kontraproduktiv.


----------



## bike_dude (15. Dezember 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Die Bremse ist nur Unterstützung. Die eigentliche Bewegung kommt aus der Hüfte und Oberkörper sowie Gewichtsverlagerung. Zu sehr auf der Bremse hängen ist eher kontraproduktiv.


Der Körper geht durch einen Absprung aus den Beinen in die Höhe,
Das Bike/Hinterrad geht durch Betätigung der VorderBremse in die Luft.

So versuch ich mir das anzueignen (nach gewaltsamen Erstversuchen durch reine Blockade der Vorderradbremse das Hinterrad hoch zu bekommen, Problem dabei ist dass man so immer bis zum Stillstand kommt )


----------



## beetle (16. Dezember 2012)

Der Impuls kommt sicherlich auch aus den Beinen. Aber eben auch durch Gewichtsverlagerung. Letztere ist eminent wichtig. Versuch mal ein Manual oder Wheelie ohne selbige. Damit kommst du auch nicht weit. Die eigentliche Drehbewegung wird aber schon vor dem Anheben des HR eingeleitet.


----------



## Snap4x (16. Dezember 2012)

Ist das nicht sooo...
Leichte Kurve in einer Richtung, VR Bremse langsam anziehen, bis nen Stoppie, also nen Langsamer Stoppie und dann Gewicht nach vorne, sodass fast der ganze Körper übern VR, dann Beine hoch und soweit drehen wie nötig. Gewicht nach hinten, fertig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (16. Dezember 2012)

Klingt komisch. 

Achso... das Pedal zur kurven Außenseite ist das das nach vorn zeigt.


----------

